# Deathtouch Horrors Setup



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Been sick this weekend, but pushing myself to put out stuff. I don't have the electrical setup yet, but getting there.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Awesome - great job. I spent the weekend doing pretty much the same. It has begun...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you! I hope you are going to post pictures somewhere?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good so far ... keep posting up the setup.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you're setting the mood for the rest of the neighborhood, DT


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. I swear there were like 20 kids going up and down the street when I start. Other kids asked if I needed help.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

DT it looks really good. The unborn certainly stands out. That is a very cool prop. I am not surprised about the kids. The reason most of them find trouble, is because they have nothing to do. Unless your neighbor hood has some haunters, they will never get to see this kind of stuff around.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The Watcher said:


> DT it looks really good. The unborn certainly stands out. That is a very cool prop. I am not surprised about the kids. The reason most of them find trouble, is because they have nothing to do. Unless your neighbor hood has some haunters, they will never get to see this kind of stuff around.


Thank you Watcher. There are a few people on the block that do Halloween but not to the extreme like we on Hauntforum do. My girlfriends five year old little girl told me she like everything except the Unborn guy. Said he scared her. I told her that was the point. Now I can't wait till next year.

Still putting things out. I still have another scarercrow and my Donna the dead girl. And and more lights. I love Donna the dead.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was able to get some lights up last night. Here are a few. If anyone out there has a DCS-6H Camera, please give me a few tips on setting it up during the night. These are the best I could come up with. I had another Sony that was really good in the dark and I thought this one would be too, but it get blurry for some reason. Must pratice.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Doggone I like that crouched over on all-fours skelly. A+


----------



## edgTX99 (Sep 28, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> I was able to get some lights up last night. Here are a few. If anyone out there has a DCS-6H Camera, please give me a few tips on setting it up during the night. These are the best I could come up with. I had another Sony that was really good in the dark and I thought this one would be too, but it get blurry for some reason. Must pratice.


Make sure you're using a tripod. Camera shake will ruin the picture no matter how good the camera is. Your other one may have had some kind of optical image stabilization in it, which helps, but using a tripod is still better. If you're already using a tripod, but getting even the slightest jiggle when you hit the shutter button, use the self-timer so the shake will be gone by the time the time it takes the picture.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

edgTX99 said:


> Make sure you're using a tripod. Camera shake will ruin the picture no matter how good the camera is. Your other one may have had some kind of optical image stabilization in it, which helps, but using a tripod is still better. If you're already using a tripod, but getting even the slightest jiggle when you hit the shutter button, use the self-timer so the shake will be gone by the time the time it takes the picture.


Thank you I will have to try that.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Lookin' Good DT! Glad to see that you're out of the apartment and ready to expand again!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You got that right my friend. Was getting tired of that. And would you believe I entered the local contest. Bad news, it is the same one that Lhallow enters. I am so dead. But I just entered because I thought it would be cool and didn't want to be left out. Know I am not going to win, but damn it is fun as hell.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a great yard to work with! Wish I had that much space. The props look great, highlighted by a really nice light scheme! Looking forward to more! Damn, I have to get busy this week. You guys are getting it all together!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> If anyone out there has a DCS-6H Camera, please give me a few tips on setting it up during the night. These are the best I could come up with. I had another Sony that was really good in the dark and I thought this one would be too, but it get blurry for some reason. Must practice.


Was there any alcohol imbibed prior to taking pictures?:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Was there any alcohol imbibed prior to taking pictures?:googly:


No, I wish. Have had to cut back on that. Maybe I am just getting too old.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I had a big set back last night. We had 30-45 mph winds and they damanged my cauldron guy, The Unborn guy, and the scarecrow that my girlfriend's little girl made.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awww, sorry to hear about the winds DT. Hope the winds calm and your props can be repaired soon.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks awesome, sorry about the damage though. Now you just have more fun setting it back up.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. Going to wait a while before sending them up the front line. Was told we were getting snow. Too early for snow if you ask me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

edgTX99 said:


> Make sure you're using a tripod. Camera shake will ruin the picture no matter how good the camera is. Your other one may have had some kind of optical image stabilization in it, which helps, but using a tripod is still better. If you're already using a tripod, but getting even the slightest jiggle when you hit the shutter button, use the self-timer so the shake will be gone by the time the time it takes the picture.


I wanted to thank edgtx99 for his suggestion about the tripod. I actually have a tripod but in these pictures I used a little kids plastic stool. The 5 year old uses it to reach the sink. They really came out good. Thanks.

Also, I got most of my props fixed from the wind. Except for the cauldron guy. But I think he will be out soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job on the night photos, DT!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool pics .... looks very nice.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, I sent one of the photos to the local paper and they have it on their site. That is just so cool! Link is below.

http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/...0,gallery_EL101309_halloweenfun.photogallery#


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Hey, I sent one of the photos to the local paper and they have it on their site. That is just so cool! Link is below.
> 
> http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/...0,gallery_EL101309_halloweenfun.photogallery#


Woot! And you sent them the best of the best


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Woot! And you sent them the best of the best


My Ego thanks you! LOL You should be awarded the Hauntforum member of the year. Because you are always saying nice things.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I second that ... where do we sign Roxy up?  Should we start a poll on the forum somewhere? 

Your picture is one of my favs ... way to go!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The night pictures are awesome, especially the skelly guy on all 4's. Co-worker looking over my shoulder asked how come I don't have a guy like that. Mind if I steal your idea and build one of my own for next year?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

fick209 said:


> The night pictures are awesome, especially the skelly guy on all 4's. Co-worker looking over my shoulder asked how come I don't have a guy like that. Mind if I steal your idea and build one of my own for next year?


Actually somone already took the idea and made one better already. That was quick. Now I know how ScareFX and Devil's Charet feel. But sure you certainly can. Be my guest.

Lynn made this one this year. I would certainly say she out did me on the Unborn Guy.










I hate to point to Halloweenforum but that is where the thread is.

Here is that thread.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/82954-new-09-props-octfest-parade-float.html


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I like the one that Lynn from Halloweenforum did, but there something about yours that I like better, not just me, but co-workers as well. The akward stance of yours and the color just make it sooo much creapier imho. I have about a 100 new ideas for next year already, thanks to this forum, if I ever get around to completing my version of this I will let you know and will give you full credit for the idea. Thnx.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the pics DT. Your lighting is great tooo.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The night shots look really good.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job the dodge dakota is super scary lol all kidding aside wonderful job!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. I am hoping to get better photos of the cauldron guy and maybe a video but I am going to wait till Friday to put him out. Was told we are getting wind and rain again. SO I think I am going to wait to put him out till then. But on Sat I am hoping to have a video of him in the dark.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those pics look great DT. Tripods are a great help for those long night exposures. Even the cheapest tripod is better than nothing. Heck you cna even use a brook stick to steady your hand and it will come out alot better. Your unborn guy looks hella awesome!



DeathTouch said:


>


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG! That creeping skeleton is fantastic! Love it!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I love that crampling skelie monster thingy..itS creppy!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I like DT's best too. The awkward position creates a mystery about what the heck happened back around where we can't see...and do we even want to know...OUCH


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks great....very cool


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I am ready. Here is my stirring cauldron guy I call Damocles. I will post more pics soon.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

More daylight photos.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, Damocles looks great. That head movement is the perfect touch. He does, however, need to get his sleeve out of the soup

I also really like the little armless torso in the last picture.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Man, Damocles looks great. That head movement is the perfect touch. He does, however, need to get his sleeve out of the soup
> 
> I also really like the little armless torso in the last picture.


Thats why you are Hauntforum Member of the year. Thank you. My girlfriend loves the sleeve in the soup. So I kept it that way. I wanted to cut it though. Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe it's his way of adding fiber


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well it is better than those damn mini-wheats.


----------

